# Rimblades



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have ordered a set of Rimblades for my M2 in a matching blue colour, any of you guys have experience of these? They look pretty good and easy to install.

https://www.rimblades.com/


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Never heard of them, seen a few cars with bright coloured lips on the rims recently though, so possibly that's what it was.
Like the idea, not sure about the dayglo colours.

Let us know what you think :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes seen them but a bit to boy racer for me if I'm honest I just don't see that saving a wheel from anything more than a minor brush with the dreaded kerb.
I think there is a fine line when modding these new cars but hey I always say to others it's your motor your choice, your car looks very nice at present


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have seen painted rims in red, blue and yellow, not nesesarily these rim protectors on Porsches, jags, and AMGs and they look really nice, dread to think if these get curbed and the costing involved to have them repainted. I think these are a great idea and look pretty cool and not overly expensive. A wide choice of colours to suit any cars exterior. There is an image on the website of a customers focus RS in Nitros blue which seems to be wearing silver rims, I don't think it suits it but the blue rims will obviously do, just gives you an idea of how they look I suppose.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

They probably look nice, but I would be worried to death that they came loose and ripped my wing off. 
Never used them, but I don't like anything not permanently fixed to the wheel.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> They probably look nice, but I would be worried to death that they came loose and ripped my wing off.
> Never used them, but I don't like anything not permanently fixed to the wheel.


This.

There is numerous examples of them working loose and whipping around causing damage.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Am I the only juvenile on here whose first thought, on seeing the title, was that if you needed a blade, you should attend better to your personal hygiene? Fnar fnar.

I'll get my coat.

Peter


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> This.
> 
> There is numerous examples of them working loose and whipping around causing damage.


I've seen a couple of examples at recent car shows and the owners said they have never had a problem with them and said they are a god send and they were fitted to one was a Lambo and the other was a Porsche.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I think the issues people might have had with them coming loose are due to poor fitment and the fact that there are two different versions, with different inner profiles to suit some wheel edge shapes

Cookies told me about them a while ago, I think he know a bit more

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've seen a couple of examples at recent car shows and the owners said they have never had a problem with them and said they are a god send and they were fitted to one was a Lambo and the other was a Porsche.


2 people is hardly a representative sample. I would be very wary of any "after market" attachment fitted to the wheels given the forces , stresses and shocks that are imposed on the wheels.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> 2 people is hardly a representative sample. I would be very wary of any "after market" attachment fitted to the wheels given the forces , stresses and shocks that are imposed on the wheels.


They are fitted with very high bond GPH 3M tape, I know this product well because I use it in the work place and it's very strong stuff and can easily be removed with WD40 believe it or not. If two owners of high end super cars have them and they say they have never had any issues then that is a resonable assessment. Naturally they need to be fitted correctly in accordance with fitting instructions as substandard fitting could cause problems with longevity. I'll report back when mine are fitted. Anyway I don't fancy paying £100 plus on a refurb every time I scuff my wheels, which so far I haven't but one day I might well end up kurbing them, happens to all of us.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Only things that would worry me and I may have misunderstood whether it's even possible is water getting trapped and sitting behind the blade and any damage on removal.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I imagine they might offer some protection from scuffing but only for very light low speed contact with a kerb but questions I would ask are how does the sticky tape perform over time, how might it affect the wheel finish, how does it hold up against cleaning chemicals that might be used etc.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If the protection is cheaper and less hassle than a refurb, then they're worth it. You would have to fit and refit them yourself to be cost effective though. It's good that you can get them in singles. 

I will probably fit them to the wife's car next time; (not a stereotype, just a fact)

My concern is having black rimblades sitting next to not quite black tyres and they may look a bit odd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> I imagine they might offer some protection from scuffing but only for very light low speed contact with a kerb but questions I would ask are how does the sticky tape perform over time, how might it affect the wheel finish, how does it hold up against cleaning chemicals that might be used etc.


I spoke to rim blades and I did ask the question with wheel washing and as long as you don't use harsh caustic chemicals (who does use them on here? ) then wheel shampoo or bodywork shampoo will be fine. They can even withstand a PW.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just park 6ft away from kerbs and you'll be fine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Just park 6ft away from kerbs and you'll be fine.


Believe it or not Kerr but you can pick up rim damage from high speed driving, it actually happened to my S1 on a couple of occasions, rim damage from motorway driving and I never ever kerbed them, not once.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got a number of marks on my wheels, they're not even a year old (new wheels under warranty) and I know they're not from being kerbed, my best guess is an unlucky collision with a pothole. And this is on very ordinary 17 inch wheels with 55 section tyres.


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

I have seen the damage caused by rim protectors coming loose and effectively whipping the wing, fair enough I don't know the make or how or who fitted them. Also I have removed door edge protectors and seen the mess that grit makes stuck behind them and doors don't get the punishment that wheels would.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was actually following a learner car this morning, it was a white Corsa with black wheels and it had white ones of these fitted. I quite liked it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I was actually following a learner car this morning, it was a white Corsa with black wheels and it had white ones of these fitted. I quite liked it.


They do look good fella, I've seen them on a couple of cars and they are not just for show, they serve a purpose. as they, each to their own.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

There are two categories of rim protectors. The self adhesive, silicon type (with a number of different profiles to suit rim shape), and the alloy gator, hard plastic type that are held on by the tyre. 

I fitted the adhesive rimblades onto the winter wheels. The wheels were thoroughly cleaned, degreased, alcohol wiped and an adhesive primer applied. Bi bother at all with them after around 6-8k miles. 

I've also been looking at the alloygators. Thee are fitted by my local BMW garage to a number of their cars, so I might just take the plunge for these. They look great, and I've seen a few 3 series with them fitted to the M Sport 19" rims. 

If you're fitting the adhesive type ones, SB, cut them a mm or two too long, as it will compress the joint together and essentially make a better job of hiding it. I started all mine in line with the valve. Just from an ocd point of view it felt better. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fitted the Rimblades to my wheels this morning and have to say they've come up quite nice,not bad for a first effort and quite simple to install,makes the car stand out even more now plus the wheels have that added protection. As you can see, the whole rim of each wheel is completely covered now.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fitted the Rimblades to my wheels this morning and have to say they've come up quite nice,not bad for a first effort and quite simple to install,makes the car stand out even more now plus the wheels have that added protection. As you can see, the whole rim of each wheel is completely covered now.
> 
> View attachment 51357


I'd be interested to see how you get on with these. My neighbour has them fitted to his van and they are coming loose already and look positively dangerous to be honest.

I'm sure you'll have followed the instructions to the letter so if you have problems then I'd suggest the product is flawed


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^ Your neighbor probably didn't fit them correctly, prep work is key to success, mine have been on a few hours now and already they are well and truly stuck on. They do need 72 hours curing time so by Wednesday they're good to go.

Here is a certified test report.

https://www.rimblades.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/mbk12-1102.pdf


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have had mine on for 2 years with no problems with them, a problem occurs when you have to have new tyres fitted they may land up being damaged but can be replaced.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I've seen these on a few cars recently and actually liked them more than I thought I would.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

SB...any chance you can post a full side on pic of the car with the Rimblades on please?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyH38 said:


> I have had mine on for 2 years with no problems with them, a problem occurs when you have to have new tyres fitted they may land up being damaged but can be replaced.


You're absolutely right Tony :thumb: a small gripe I guess as when tyres need to be replaced so do the rims but they are easy enough to remove, just peel off the rim at a 45 degree angle, soak the left over tape residue in WD40 then gently peel the residue away, the same applies if you do kerb a wheel, but it's a much better alternative than spending £100 plus for a wheel Refurb.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> SB...any chance you can post a full side on pic of the car with the Rimblades on please?


I will tomorrow fella, a bit late in the day now.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

The people that experience the protector coming off are the same people that fit them themselves whilst the alloys are still on the car instead of off. There's a similar company here called Alloygator (catchy ;P) and they offer a fitting service for I think £5, I saw them on a car a few weeks ago the protector was curbed a couple of times and looked in place very very firmly, looked bad but better than curbing to the actual paint. I'd personally get black ones and try blend them with the tyre.

Also BBS offer rim protectors for their rims that are held on with 3m tape and have been for years.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

beatty599 said:


> The people that experience the protector coming off are the same people that fit them themselves whilst the alloys are still on the car instead of off. There's a similar company here called Alloygator (catchy ;P) and they offer a fitting service for I think £5, I saw them on a car a few weeks ago the protector was curbed a couple of times and looked in place very very firmly, looked bad but better than curbing to the actual paint. I'd personally get black ones and try blend them with the tyre.
> 
> Also BBS offer rim protectors for their rims that are held on with 3m tape and have been for years.


I've got alloygators and they're a godsend for a kerby missus
They take a beating and protect the alloy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

beatty599 said:


> The people that experience the protector coming off are the same people that fit them themselves whilst the alloys are still on the car instead of off. There's a similar company here called Alloygator (catchy ;P) and they offer a fitting service for I think £5, I saw them on a car a few weeks ago the protector was curbed a couple of times and looked in place very very firmly, looked bad but better than curbing to the actual paint. I'd personally get black ones and try blend them with the tyre.
> 
> Also BBS offer rim protectors for their rims that are held on with 3m tape and have been for years.


I went for the blue because they are a very good match for my cars bodywork and contrast well with the gloss black painted wheels IMO. There are quite a few colour choices on offer that will match most cars exterior paint schemes.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> I've got alloygators and they're a godsend for a kerby missus
> They take a beating and protect the alloy
> 
> 
> ...


black rims are a great choice for silver alloys Philly, looks pretty good. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a wee pic of my winters with the silver rim blades attached. They're fairly discreet.

Cooks


















Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I know they are to serve a purpose but they are so tacky looking IMO


----------



## Tiger-Boz (Apr 16, 2011)

I went for Alloy-Gators. I did consider RimBlades and I think it was decided on the toss of a coin. I'm normally indecisive (I think, but maybe not). I went for red as one doesn't ride around in a red Alfa to be discreet.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> SB...any chance you can post a full side on pic of the car with the Rimblades on please?


Here you go my friend, I think they look great on the car and color matches well. I know these Rimblades are not to every ones tastes but pick a color to suit your wheels and cars exterior color and it will look great, I'd rather have these fitted than pay a small fortune in expensive repair bills. Besides that the new Civic Type r and previous model and the A45 AMG do actually have the rims painted in Red, God knows how much they would cost to have them repainted.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

euge07 said:


> I know they are to serve a purpose but they are so tacky looking IMO


Fair enough fella, each to there own and all that, I'd hate to think if you ever kerb your very expensive looking RR wheels, your bank balance will take a hit on having them repaired, och. :doublesho.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You know I'm not a fan of black wheels SB but overall the look is very nice on that 

I think that the callipers being blue as well gives a nice consistent look to the set up and the colour of the blades matches very well with the paintwork.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good S.B.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyH38 said:


> Looking good S.B.


Thank you Tony , got the best of both, style and hopefully substance, time will tell I guess.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> I've got alloygators and they're a godsend for a kerby missus
> They take a beating and protect the alloy
> 
> 
> ...


We have these too, they have been on almost 4 years (keep rotating the tyres) and they look like a pack of dogs have tried to chew them off.

The rims are still damage free.

I personally think the non black ones look silly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

LeeH said:


> We have these too, they have been on almost 4 years (keep rotating the tyres) and they look like a pack of dogs have tried to chew them off.
> 
> The rims are still damage free.
> 
> ...


----------

